# Florida Fisherman ll Does Deep Drop



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: There is something really special about deep drop fishing. You never know what to expect. April 27, 2017, the 'Florida Fisherman ll Does Deep Drop.' Talk about 'special' take a look at the Florida's bottom machine:

Now that's enough to excite even the most experienced anglers. We are ready; good and ready:

We will be gone for 63 hours. Wish us well:

Our Captains are two of the very best. Representing decades of Central Florida experience are Captain Mark Hubbard (L), and Captain Bryon Holland:

These pros do their homework:

One thing about Southern folks, we love to eat. When Tammy goes Mexican, we all win:

Before hitting our bunks, let's troll:


Not a single minute is ever wasted. Those bunks are 4 inch thick foam and very comfortable:

This is my bunk. We are one:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Now that was one quick, comfortable, night:
 
Before the battle begins it's Tammy time... Bacon, eggs, plenty of melted cheese, on Tampa Bay's best hot, pressed, Cuban bread:

Now! Let's go to work. The mighty QUEEN!






Nice tile:


Deep water yellowedge grouper:


A real fight:

That big smile says it all...snowy grouper:

Tammy is not one to be left out:

The yellowedge are running big:

Tile fish are coming in two & three at a time:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

They are:

Our new friend is hungry:

And so are we:

Nice:

You don't see kitty mitchell grouper like that every day:

It's been rough the entire trip. That big 'Cat' take it very well:

Lunch time. Black beans over rice, and the best Cuban ever. Plenty of ham, roast pork, and melted cheese on Tampa Bay's finest, hot pressed, Cuban bread. Is there really any wonder why Tammy is so proud?


Prefer snowy or yellowfin? Why choose?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The tile fish are really getting big:

Another huge kitty mitchell! (catch & release...boat limit 1)


We are still a very long ways from Madeira Beach, Florida:

Bet you know what we do before hitting our bunks:

Tammy, that pot roast is simply the best:

What a meal; what a trip; what a night. On 5/18 we do it all over again:



Talk about proud:


How about in the money proud? Vince Bizal's snapper hit the scales at 16.8 pounds; Mr. Mick Majduch's tuna won jack pot money at 25 pounds:

Many who fish also hunt. Check out my latest hog hunting adventure on pages 45-46 of the May edition of Florida's own Woods 'n Water magazine:


Check out the short, action packed, video of our trip:

http://youtu.be/UPdQuHgCiZY

Hope you enjoyed this presentation as much as I enjoyed bringing it to you. By our standards the fishing was a little slower than we would have liked; never-the-less, it was a wonderful experience enjoyed by one and all. 
Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great work!


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Never seen queens like that in our area! Beautiful fish! Great report, thanks.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! It's your feedback that keeps me going.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Question, not just to Bob; if it's an overnight trip, shouldn't the limit of Kitty Mitchell's be 2, which is daily limit x 2?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Good question. Thanks for asking.
Not all species offer a 2 day possession limit. Both kitty mitchell & African pompano have a 1 day limit regardless of time spent on the water. 

This just out. It's not going to go over well at all:

The 2017 Gulf of Mexico federal red snapper recreational seasons open for the private angling and federally permitted for-hire components on June 1, 2017, at 12:01 a.m., local time. The private angler component season will be 3 days and the federally permitted for-hire component season will be 49 days in federal waters. 
Closing dates for each component are:
Private Anglers: June 4, 2017, at 12:01 a.m., local time. 
Federally Permitted For-Hire Vessels: July 20, 2017, at 12:01 a.m., local time.

Hubbard's fought long & hard against sector separation. That is what gives the for hire boats 49 days. Good for business; bad for fishing!


----------

